
New iOS flaw makes devices susceptible to covert keylogging, researchers say - trauco
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/02/new-ios-flaw-makes-devices-susceptible-to-covert-keylogging-researchers-say/
======
spenvo
"New" for the public -- probably already packaged and sold as a high-priced
exploit. Apple needs to get their shit together.

